# GM 6.2 diesel Motorhome



## slow-canoe (Sep 28, 2004)

Would like imput about a 6.2 GM diesel in a 27 foot pace arrow, how do they do, I know it is not a powerful beast but will it get me there and back. Found a mid 80's Pace Arrow ,low miles ,great shape but it has the 6.2 in it. Anybody out there that has experience with this set up or a 6.2 diesel in other motorhomes. How is it on power,fuel mileage and reliability and would it be up to towing a small car. All imput welcomed :bleh:


----------



## Gary B (Sep 28, 2004)

GM 6.2 diesel Motorhome

Hi slow-canoe. welcome to the forum, the 6.2 is a fairly dependable engine, but has very little power, in fact it has less HP & torque than a Chevy 350 gas engine, it is closer to the old Chevy 305, you maybe be able to tow a Goe or Geo tracker on the flats, don't expect more than about 10 / 11 mpg, and don't expect to go much over 55 to 60 mph. Make sure the radiator is in good condition as overheating can be a problem. Good luck with the search.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------

